# 131 hole???



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

Are the blackfin,mahi mahi, and wahoo biteing at the 131?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Should be plenty of hoos and blackfin but the mahi will start to thin out as the water temps cool. We saw some schoolies out there yesterday just north of the 131.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

We are going out tomarrow. any good rips or trash?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not much debris to speak of although there was a broken line just west of the 131 holding some chickens but losing organization. If there is anything its further south or east. lots of bait schools holding deep along the 50 fathom line. Those bait schools should be holding blackfin, wahoo and possibly bills. If that bait sticks around and the water drops about4 more degrees I think there will be a good white/sail bite along that line. the temps are still around 82 throughout most of that area.


----------

